# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Player mp3flash et fichier d'extension .ma

## cameleon2006

Salut les amis

Je viens de trouver un fichier .xml pour player mp3flash; il utilise un fichier d'extension .ma et je n'arrive pas  lire le code par lequel celui-ci est crit. Est-ce-que vous pouvez m'aider ?

Voil le fichier xml :


```

```

et merci de votre aide.

Voici un fichier d'extension .ma : http://nabil.adam.free.fr/MarocMelod...a/Saye Saye.ma

----------

